# 8 minute mini Nano



## Alastair (6 Nov 2013)

yesterday i was routing through my cupboard finding bits to get plants posted out next week and found some hardscape bits so decided to set up a mini shrimp habitat as quickly as i could as had to move the big tank. 
so out came a little 12 litre azoo tank, some mature tmc nutrasoil and a few plants attached to the hardscape, coupled with an ikea led light and thought id not done a bad job for the time scale. 8 minutes from washing out the tank to filling with aged water 
 little hang on back filter going on tomorrow morning 



DSC_0017 by Mr-T-, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by Mr-T-, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by Mr-T-, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Mr-T-, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by Mr-T-, on Flickr



hopefully ill be able to see a better survival rate of the various shrimp and pop them in when the big tank is grown in a bit more.


----------



## Andy D (6 Nov 2013)

Nice! 

Sounds like the start if an aquascaping challenge. Best scape in the quickest time


----------



## kirk (6 Nov 2013)

I really like your shrimp there beauties


----------



## Gill (6 Nov 2013)

These little tanks are great, loving the look of this one.


----------



## tim (6 Nov 2013)

Your becoming quite the speedscaper what with this and The Telford tanks you did top job Al


----------



## Alastair (6 Nov 2013)

Andy D said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sounds like the start if an aquascaping challenge. Best scape in the quickest time


Sounds like a good challenge that ha ha. 



kirk said:


> I really like your shrimp there beauties


 cheers kirk
 Some of them have only just joined the shrimp community today. Really like the golden bee. 


tim said:


> Your becoming quite the speedscaper what with this and The Telford tanks you did top job Al



Yeah mate its just slow scapes im rubbish with...... oh and photos ha ha. I only did a couple at Telford dan n stu did the belters. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindy (6 Nov 2013)

Wow, what great looking shrimp!


----------



## tim (6 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> Yeah mate its just slow scapes im rubbish with...... oh and photos ha ha.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 Modest  haven't you checked out these journals  
A 'little' box of chocolates, licorice n allsorts - baby chocco fry | UK Aquatic Plant Society
A Chocolate Puddle - | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Photography's not bad for a phone camera either.


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Wow, what great looking shrimp!


I know....beautiful huh????  he he


tim said:


> Modest  haven't you checked out these journals
> A 'little' box of chocolates, licorice n allsorts - baby chocco fry | UK Aquatic Plant Society
> A Chocolate Puddle - | UK Aquatic Plant Society
> Photography's not bad for a phone camera either.



Actually mate these pictures on the diddy tank were with a dslr but im crap at manual mode at the minute


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Nov 2013)

nice little tank there al, just needs another 40 or so shrimp  give me a nudge when your ready fella.
thought you would have a bunch of leaf litter in there...?


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Nov 2013)

Nice little scape mate!


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> nice little tank there al, just needs another 40 or so shrimp  give me a nudge when your ready fella.
> thought you would have a bunch of leaf litter in there...?


Thanks iain. Im proud of it given how simple and quick it was. I think its the tank shape that I like. Its got 2 nano kattapa leaves in now and a mulberry leaf . 
Ill pm you know pal


Ian Holdich said:


> Nice little scape mate!


Thanks buddy. I can see the fascination with shrimp only tanks. Much more confident with zero fish around unlike my chocolate box. 
The little hang on waterfall filter came today.... its silent as anything and cleared the water to crystal clear in a few minutes 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruke (4 Mar 2014)

Hi what hang on filter did you get as thinking about doing something similar


----------



## Edvet (4 Mar 2014)

Nice old skool looking tank
(i see you have a Lidl too there)


----------



## Phil Edwards (4 Mar 2014)

That tank makes your shrimp look HUGE!  LOL

Isn't finding enough bits and pieces to throw a tank together a joy?  I always love it when that happens. 

Do you have that bottle of olive oil next to the tank to threaten the (woo, 6 word alliteration!) shrimp with a potential future should they misbehave?


----------



## Bufo Bill (4 Mar 2014)

Al, great as always. The shrimp do look cool; Attack of the enormo-shrimp, coming to an aquarium near you!
Phil Edwards, you are a bad man.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (5 Mar 2014)

I like the tank.... and look at those shrimps they're  awesome !! they look happy in there.


----------



## Four50 (5 Mar 2014)

Quick stocking level question if I may Alastair? I think I can count over 20 shrimp in your 12 litre tank - how many are there actually? I ask as I'm hopeful of stocking my 8 litre nano soon with orange Sakura and was aiming for around six ... Would I be able to increase this amount to maybe 10? I appreciate there are a lot of factors at play but can't seem to find a stocking level chart/ guide for shrimp! Many thanks, bob


----------



## Alastair (5 Mar 2014)

Ruke said:


> Hi what hang on filter did you get as thinking about doing something similar


Hi ruke sorry for the delayed reply for some reason I didn't get notifications.  Its a hidom hang on. Originally I had the smallest model but now have the bigger version but I modified the filter media layout so I could add seachem matrix


Edvet said:


> Nice old skool looking tank
> (i see you have a Lidl too there)


Certainly do mate. I love Lidl. 



Phil Edwards said:


> That tank makes your shrimp look HUGE!  LOL
> 
> Isn't finding enough bits and pieces to throw a tank together a joy?  I always love it when that happens.
> 
> Do you have that bottle of olive oil next to the tank to threaten the (woo, 6 word alliteration!) shrimp with a potential future should they misbehave?



Yeah I agree. I enjoyed throwing this together and its so simple to maintain now. Just like feeding a dog. Small water change every 3 days and that's it. They clearly like it as forever see buried females and shrimplets. 

Damn yeah ya got me on the oliver. ACTUALLY when im doing a stir fry and feel it needs that little extra,  just a finger flick on the tank glass and hey presto they happily leap into the wok.......only joking. Ive moved this tank to the opposite side so it's away from any possible sprays of food during cooking. 




Bufo Bill said:


> Al, great as always. The shrimp do look cool; Attack of the enormo-shrimp, coming to an aquarium near you!
> Phil Edwards, you are a bad man.



Thanks bill. 
Its going strong and so are all the inhabitants and plants. The tanks only under a 3w led from ikea and its placed a good distance away from the tank yet all the fern, mosses are really healthy and the fissedens is beautiful.  I was surprised at that.  



Robert H. Tavera said:


> I like the tank.... and look at those shrimps they're  awesome !! they look happy in there.



Certainly are rob. And greedy too. 



Four50 said:


> Quick stocking level question if I may Alastair? I think I can count over 20 shrimp in your 12 litre tank - how many are there actually? I ask as I'm hopeful of stocking my 8 litre nano soon with orange Sakura and was aiming for around six ... Would I be able to increase this amount to maybe 10? I appreciate there are a lot of factors at play but can't seem to find a stocking level chart/ guide for shrimp! Many thanks, bob



Hi bob, 

As long as your filtration is adequate and water changes are regular yeah you could put ten in. They give off relatively little mess and if you feed minimal and just let them graze on leaves etc it should be ok. 
If im honest I have no idea how many are in it. More than 20 id say. Up until a few weeks ago there were around 60 ish which I gave away to a few friends. I regularly checked ammonia nitrates etc on this and my other shrimp tank and all was fine. 

I remember reading that for a 15 litre tank 20 small shrimp was enough. Cant remember where now though.


----------



## Alastair (5 Mar 2014)

Here it is on the other side of the kitchen


----------



## Ruke (5 Mar 2014)

Looks very nice and great idea


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Jun 2014)

Hi Alastair, Any updates on this little one ?


----------

